# Overclocking gone bad



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi guys:smile:

I have a problem.
My brother some days ago made a clumsy attempt to overclock my videocard (Radeon x550) using one of those utility softwares...he couldn't tell me which was. He used the auto-overclocking feature, and while the process was ongoing (the program was slowly increasing the clocks, I think) the system crashed. Then he uninstalled the software.

Today I noticed that whenever I load a videogame, or watch videos from youtube, the computer makes noise...the "heavier" is the game, the louder is the noise, till it becomes unbearable.

As soon as I exit or Ctrl-alt-tab the application, the noise turns normal.



What can I do guys??...I understand nothing of this, I never overclocked in my life:4-dontkno


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Kill your brother.


----------



## Romanov77 (Feb 25, 2005)

Jtsou said:


> Kill your brother.


Done.
What now?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Well under load, most cards have software to turn the fan speed up to cope with the rising temperatures that having a load creates. The fan may have a problem, it may be related to being overclocked or it may have been a coincedence. I would contact your graphics card's manufacturer and talk about a possible RMA.


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Jtsou said:


> Kill your brother.


LMAO!!! ray:


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Uninstall the driver and reinstall the latest ones. The overclocking software has probably made some changes to it before being removed.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The card should be alright. Software like that find the max core and memory settings by increasing until artifacts appear or the system crashes. However the program could of made changes to the driver like lazareth1 has said.


----------

